# Dry oak leafs



## chi (May 13, 2013)

How do you prepare the oak leaf for feeding the shrimp? I left the leaf in the tank for whole day. No Shrimp pay any attention at all.  How long can I left the leaf there?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

did you soak it first in boiling water to kill off insect larvae etc? I did this then left them to dry out on a paper towel. I put the leaf in the tank and it takes a while to get waterlogged...after a few days it will be covered in biofilm and the shrimps will start to eat off it.

It does take them a bit to figure out what this new thing is, but once they do they will pick it clean until all that is left is a lacey skeleton of the original leaf.

Leaves can be left indefinitely in a shrimp tank, in fact some breeders cover the floor of their tanks with leaf litter instead of gravel/soil.

Give it time.


----------



## chi (May 13, 2013)

bettaforu

I just put it in without any treatment. I did not see any action as of this morning. Thanks for your help. Will wait.


----------

